# polaris sputtering randomly



## ryanharr827 (Dec 30, 2013)

*polaris sputters only in thick mud*

I have an 05 sportsman 500 I can ride around all day long play around in mud water trails anything even nasty soupy mud doesnt effect it but the second we hit thick mud with no mater in it it wont turn the tires and it sounds exactly like the reverse rev limiter is on and when its doing it it doesnt want to shift out of gear for some reason


----------

